# Rotting shed - thanks for all your help!



## Shane1978 (11 Dec 2020)

I got there in the end. As a complete novice it was an interesting journey, but I had all your advice in mind as I did the job and I’m happy enough with the result. For now.

quick recap:
I emptied out my shed(s) with the aim of creating a ‘workshop’ shed and a ‘storage’ shed.
I found the back floor/wall of both sheds was rotting - the workshop shed was most affected. The floor was bouncing at the back and the back wall was wobbling. 
I decided both sheds would need replacing (not a surprise) and that would have to happen in the summer of 2021, but in the meantime I need a space to work from and to keep tools/wood.
So, following advice from some people on here I did this:
1. Scraped out all the rotten wood from the back of the shed (gross!) and cut the rotten ‘feet’ of the stud wall.
2.Taped a piece of tarp onto the back wall to prevent water ingress and used a hairdryer/dehumidifier combo to dry the shed out (it rained after step 1!)
3. Cut a new rear base plate and shaped it to connect with the studs.
4. I don’t have a pocket hole jig, so I just freehand drilled a guide hole at an angle to connect the studs together.
5. Stuck plywood over the flapping floor (after cutting out spaces for the studs) and screwed it to the new sill/stud plate.
6. Started moving tools/old table in.. starting to look like a workshop!

thabks for all your help and encouragement.. I know it’s nothing like the workshop builds we come here to see and read about, but we all have to start somewhere I guess!
It was my first time doing anything like this.. I have a circular saw and a jigsaw and I’ve learned a lot about how (and when!) to use them. Can’t wait to get on with making nice things.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Dec 2020)

Nice good job! 

Now you can build a solid workbench! 

Cheers James


----------

